# Is Wise Foods Any Good? Wise 60 Serving Entree Only (Black Bucket) [Mez-B14]$89.99



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wise 60 Serving Entree Only (Black Bucket), Cope's Distributing

They always make right on goofed up orders
FREE50 will get you free shipping

Does Wise food even taste OK or is it a rip?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My opinion is that it is a rip off... cost per calories is ridiculous and their serving size is awful small..

Of course I am often wrong about things


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They are ok, I get them half of list from LGS.
It is my kids employee discount.
They are some what on the small side, portion wise, 
but we have used fillers in them when testing them out.
Have 10 pails put away of that brand, no black buckets.
They are intended for use as an intermittent food break,
a shift from our planned diet to guard against food burnout.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ive never had wise brand, only mountain house when hiking and camping. I really like the mountain house meals. I thought they were good, but i liked MRE's in the military as well so you be the judge. I will say that the meals meant for two really only fill up one person, and im only 165lbs.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have one 60 serving pail. My principal use would be if I had shelter from fallout. 
The calories are kind of low, but in a fallout shelter situation, you don't need or 
want a ton of calories. I picked them up a while ago at a real good price. The way 
they get 25 year life, it they are all vegie, no meat included.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some Wise Food meals are good, some are not so good. I see it like insurance. When I need it, I bet it will taste like a freakin' 5 star meal. I'd rather have it than not.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My local Amish/Mennonite store carries 50# bags of quick oats I found out last week. I think the little handwritten sign said beans also. IIRC


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> My opinion is that it is a rip off... cost per calories is ridiculous and their serving size is awful small..
> 
> Of course I am often wrong about things


MM ........... you shouldn't have, you really shouldn't have. But since YOU did, I will respond to your two part comment. (o'boy o'boy).

I have tried Wise and found it okay. No real complaints for what it is. It is definitely edible. But I prefer Mountain House, and I buy the 5 oz packets. I like the taste and nutritional value for the dollar. It is one of many of my store types, for a specific potential need.

Often wrong about things?...... not so fast big boy. Maybe just missed the date by a tad bit.

Economical gloom pending - soon and very soon. There was historical timelines relevant to the Shemitah cycle and a potential economical fall, the Jubilee is still a reason to watch. Always watch the Jews, they will be a key indicator.

Potential for major unrest or event in the US - Well, the world's once leading evangelistic nation has gone astray and is the new S&G. Be watchful for the wrath of God.

Apocalypse imminent- That's Hollywood. Might have World/US horrors but we wont have the true apocalypse until after the tribulation and it will lead into the millennium reign.

Tribulation - Yep, 7 years worth, after a new temple, catching away, rise of the anti Christ and a false prophet - Be watchful.

MM, you my friend are no prophet. But, you may yet be proved to be a very wise follower indeed.


----------

